# laptop compulsory in engg?



## setanjan123 (Apr 28, 2014)

I dont know if the post is in the right section. If not pls move it. Now to my query: my wbjee results will be out soon and ill go for either b.tech(cs or it) or b.c.a. My question is do engg colleges like techno,heritage,b.p poddar etc require u to buy laptop from them? Is buying a lappy compulsory? I want 2 knw this soon becz m planning 2 buy a desktop next month. I cant afford both. Pls reply soon.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 28, 2014)

Your requirements to planning on buying a desktop must be specified here. If you can do the same thing with a laptop, I would say you should get yourself a laptop


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 28, 2014)

I am buying a desktop for mainly gaming. Coding will be done too. I will be travelling to college from home evryday so i dont need a lappy. Ive thought that over. My question is do colleges force students to buy a laptop from them?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 28, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> I am buying a desktop for mainly gaming. Coding will be done too. I will be travelling to college from home evryday so i dont need a lappy. Ive thought that over. My question is do colleges force students to buy a laptop from them?



No college as far as I know will force someone to buy anything like a laptop from them. Now that you already chose to get yourself a desktop, I dont see anything that u cant do with a desktop in terms of processing that you will be able to do with a laptop otherwise.

but if the college wants you to carry a laptop with you daily, then will have to consider that. But I still wonder why will an engg college requires someone to have a laptop or carry it to college.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=6161]rakesh[/MENTION] thx for answering. I checked out some college websites. One college said to avail their e learning service one has 2 buy laptop from them. But it aint compulsory. Only thing is that one cant carry their own laptop that isnt bought from college becoz and this is exactly what was written" it will have pirated software and college provided laptops will have legit software blah blah". As if all comps in that college's lab run legit windows lol. As far as e learning is concerned i have much better options at free of cost rather than paying them for maybe some bull$#!T e learning course. So desktop it is!


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 28, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> @rakesh  thx for answering. I checked out some college websites. One college said to avail their e learning service one has 2 buy laptop from them. But it aint compulsory. Only thing is that one cant carry their own laptop that isnt bought from college becoz and this is exactly what was written" it will have pirated software and college provided laptops will have legit software blah blah". As if all comps in that college's lab run legit windows lol. As far as e learning is concerned i have much better options at free of cost rather than paying them for maybe some bull$#!T e learning course. So desktop it is!



**** these "colleges". your PC should be yours.

decide what kind of stuff you wanna do, and plan accordingly.

dont just think that expensive = better. i fell in that trap 6 years ago, bought a hp laptop of 55k, which had a worse proccy than a similar, but cheaper 45k laptop.

if you can afford, i'd suggest buying a desktop PLUS a cheap/2nd hand laptop/tablet. my friend recently bought a used thinkpad (T series or something) for just 4k. and it got quite decent hardware.

as usual, RESEARCH before taking any step.

cheers!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> [MENTION=6161]rakesh[/MENTION] thx for answering. I checked out some college websites. One college said to avail their e learning service one has 2 buy laptop from them. But it aint compulsory. *Only thing is that one cant carry their own laptop that isnt bought from college becoz and this is exactly what was written" it will have pirated software and college provided laptops will have legit software blah blah". As if all comps in that college's lab run legit windows lol.* As far as e learning is concerned i have much better options at free of cost rather than paying them for maybe some bull$#!T e learning course. So desktop it is!



Those who made this rule have gone nuts.
College provided laptops aren't worth buying. They procure those laptops with 30-40% discount on market price and sell them to the students at mrp


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 28, 2014)

^yeah. Wipro/hcl strike a deal with these guys. both make huge profit.

Even Wipro employees avoid Wipro laptops


----------



## Minion (Apr 29, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> I am buying a desktop for mainly gaming. Coding will be done too. I will be travelling to college from home evryday so i dont need a lappy. Ive thought that over. My question is do colleges force students to buy a laptop from them?



Get youself a laptop imagine after 4 yrs when you completed your b.tech you need to travel a lot in search of jobs what will you do if have a desktop.


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

Minion said:


> Get youself a laptop imagine after 4 yrs when you completed your b.tech you need to travel a lot in search of jobs what will you do if have a desktop.



Do job interviews require laptops?


----------



## Minion (Apr 30, 2014)

^No but suppose you want to go to Pune,Nodia etc for jobs search then carrying a desktop is pain in ass.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ill get a cheap 2nd hand laptop then as doomgiver mentiond. Now gaming is a priority and m on a budget so. And desktops r cheaper 2 repair


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 30, 2014)

i was in the same situation i got desktop and after 6 months a decent lappy


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

buy the desktop and sit tight. no need for a laptop.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2014)

yep.
a desktop is always better than a laptop.
and +1 for doomgiver's reply ,: **** those colleges who want you to use their laptops.


thinking of repair already ? 
get yourself a laptop after say, 2 years.
just you should have a computer at hand.
a laptop you buy now, you won't want to use it after 4 years.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2014)

Short on budget ? Desktop's your best bet.. A 35k desktop > 60k laptop


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2014)

ChristyChinn said:


> Laptop is useful everywhere whether it is a engineering collage or any other education. You can practice some programming in it and can download lots of study material for study, you will need it in every step you take for engineering education





At least read what the OP had posted


----------



## $hadow (Dec 16, 2014)

Here we go another bumped up old thread.


----------

